# Female for male



## Dreamer (Jul 4, 2009)

Would like to trade a female red foot for a male or sell the trio of
of red foot females. Will ship within the US. at buyers expense.
Two of the three came from Terry Kilgore.
PM me at [email protected]


----------



## Itort (Jul 4, 2009)

How old are the girls and do you have any pictures?


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes pictures please.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 5, 2009)

[attachm
Yes pictures please.
[/quote]

Ok here they are. Duh! I just hit the right reply to get the attachment
or they would have been here last night! Anyway, the large one is
from a local breeder & the two smaller ones are Terrys. The tail photos
will be his also.

Well just shows how pc iliterate I am two of those are repeats as I didn't think they down-loaded right.
But I assure you that I DO know how to care for those torts & have been cared for well! All three eat 
every thing offered them. They live out side in summer & have spent winters in doors on peat & bark.
Dreamer


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 6, 2009)

What are you asking for them?


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 6, 2009)

$450.00 for the trio + shiping.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 6, 2009)

Where you located? I have a couple males to spare.








Dreamer said:


> Would like to trade a female red foot for a male or sell the trio of
> of red foot females. Will ship within the US. at buyers expense.
> Two of the three came from Terry Kilgore.
> PM me at [email protected]


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 7, 2009)

I,m in S.W. Mo.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 7, 2009)

Is Mo. Montana?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2009)

MO is for Missouri


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol my bad... that one crossed my mind too... I'm still mulling the possibilities (of getting some girls) over...


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 10, 2009)

DoctorCosmonaut, if your interested, I would come down on my price.
Dreamer


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 18, 2009)

These torts have been spld!


----------

